# How do you pronounce the Cognitive Functions' abbreviations?



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I pronounce the letters individually, spell them out: Fi = eff-aye


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Fe= Eff ee, Ne=En ee, and so on.


----------



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

Considering they are abbreviations I say the letters. Can you imagine having a conversation with someone who pronounced every abbreviation? Take a moment.. think.. now, can you guess the abbreviations for the following pronunciations? ackah, eyee, mya, lowel

* *




A.K.A., I.E., M.I.A., LOL


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

I spell out letters:

Tee-e
Eff-e
Tee-Eye
Eff-eye
Ess-e
Ess-eye
En-E
En-Eye


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Teh Feh Seh Neh
Tai Nigh Fai Sigh


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Emologic said:


> There are technically 2 ways to pronounce Cognitive Functions. Let's call them A and B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard anyone pronounce them either of those ways. The only way I know of is to pronounce the letters as if they're individual. E.g.: Fe = "F.E"


----------

